# 3P pic



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

every night at work the front staff takes everything off the floor and sweeps. today they thought it would be funny to pile all the P's beds ona chair and stick them there...usually they put them on a counter...not today haha


[attachment=34844:The_P__s_work.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How cute is that Jaimie. I can't believe they all stayed in the chair. Too cute.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG they are all far too cute. Look at their adorable little faces.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Such SASSY, GORGEOUS BABIES!!!! Those faces are enough to make a hardened Navy Seal bust out into "itsy bitsy baby talk". :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: What a cute picture!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, they are just precious. I just love your new baby! She's just so adorable, but they all are, really! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a SCRUMPTIOUS trio :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=34850:coolpics.gif]

What lucky doggies to be able to go to work everyday with mommy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG how cute is that????


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, they are so cute! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is just so precious! They all look pretty content and very interested in watching what's going on. Is that Paxton who has her little tongue sticking out? So cute!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They are toooo cute! Wow the girls look a lot alike!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

does anyone still need the things here on that chair?
otherwise I would take it...   


very VERY sweet picture of your lovely babies :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

How cute are they!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: If the P's ever disappear, don't come looking at my house...  

Josie says: I'm so excited to get two new sisters and a new brother!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They are so cute and I love the tongue sticking out! I have to say though I can't tell your girls apart in that picture. Is Paxton on the left and Pixel on the right?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a Fabulous photo!! You are so lucky to get to take the P's with you everyday!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for all the compliments...pixel is the one with the tongue sticking out. paxton is 2lbs smaller than pixel, so easier to tell in person


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just love those "P"'s :wub: I bet seeing those three bring cheer to those with ailing pets.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaime all the P's are just gorgeous!!!! I love to bring them to the office too!!! Do they stay behind the counter or in your office?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They all look so beautiful and the picture couldn't be cuter!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a darling pile of P :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they stay in reception behind the counter. if one is missing people ask where they r. they r more known than i am around here.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too, too cute -- Love the 3 Ps!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Too adorable for words!! :wub: Your little ones are so precious! Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That's a chair full of cuteness! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That really is a cute picture!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Too cute for words :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

So adorable! You have such a beautiful family of fluffs. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I am sooo jealous! I want three pees in a pod. They are too cute for words.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Parker and his girls :wub: just precious


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

The Three P's are ADORABLE~!~ I just want to squeeze them and give them kisses :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

They are just so, very cute! I love the little tongue sticking out! 

Cyndi


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So cute! They are just darling! :wub: 

You are blessed!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Jaimie that is a DARLING photo! They are just so darn cute. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, so cute , love pix's little tongue


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Jaimie... they are just adorable... :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

That is too funny! And they are all so gorgeous too!


----------



## OliviaLott (Nov 23, 2006)

aw!!! i miss those three. when i'm in town this weekend i'll have to let Silvia come play with them!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG!! I am in love with those faces!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Great pic :smheat:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just too cute for words :wub:


----------

